# Whats The Best SuperCharger Setup?



## 06_GTO (Mar 6, 2006)

i have seen a few but not sure which would be better for my app?


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

06_GTO said:


> i have seen a few but not sure which would be better for my app?


what's your app?


----------



## 2quick4u (Mar 2, 2006)

I like the procharger kit but the plug and play kit from magnacharger is nice .

www.strippermotorsports.com


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You might want to check this forum out, lots of people posted and a lot of great information was shared. 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5736&highlight=supercharger
I know it says turbo vs supercharger, but there is also a discussion about the various types of superchargers as well, it might give you some insight on what would be more appropriate for your particular application.
If there are any questions, I love answering supercharger inquiries. Of course I'm a bit biased toward positive displacement superchargers because I'm a huge fan of all that low-end torque. 

By the way, here's another one, which I had nearly forgotten about, but it's also an EXCELLENT thread about positive displacement vs centrifugal superchargers, lots of great answers and opinions.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5170&highlight=supercharger


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

If you want to look at forced induction, there are basically 3 choices.

You have a roots supercharger, a twin screw supercharger, 
and a centrifugal supercharger (powered either by a belt, or by the exhaust, also know as a turbo).

For myself, I will be going with a twin screw supercharger. It depends on what you want though...I want something that will have great power in the midrange of the band and will not have any lag between when I hit the pedal and when she gets up and goes.

Here are a couple of articles on the subject:

http://autospeed.drive.com.au/cms/A_2474/article.html

http://www.superchargersonline.com/content.asp?ID=76


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

He's not going to be able to post back for weeks because he'll spend the entire time reading all the posts and articles we've sent him to.
I can't believe this, but you and I AGREE on something Shea. I'll also be going with either roots or twin-screw. There's no substitute for that low-mid RPM torque/horsepower.
The last vehicle that I put a positive displacement supercharger onto actually GAINED 2-3 miles per gallon. The truck no longer thad to shift down when going up large hills, it would just power on up at 2000-2500 RPM, which saved a lot of gas over having to shift down and ramping the RPMs up to 4000-5000. It also allowed me to do some HELLACIOUS burnouts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I can't believe this, but you and I AGREE on something Shea. I'll also be going with either roots or twin-screw. There's no substitute for that low-mid RPM torque/horsepower.


Out of curiousity, why would you go with roots instead of twin screw?

They are more inefficient no matter how you look at it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The reason I went with roots on my last vehicle is that the twin screw wasn't available. 
There was only one place where I could get the supercharger, and then only one kind.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> The reason I went with roots on my last vehicle is that the twin screw wasn't available.
> There was only one place where I could get the supercharger, and then only one kind.


Sucky. And please, I'm not trying to tout the Stang again, but that's one thing I love, the wide variety of aftermarket parts to choose from...I already know of at least 3 each roots, twin screw, centri, and turbos available for the new Stang.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

We have all three available for the GTO as well. However, the Mustang parts have been quicker to market than the 05 GTO parts, I suspect that's because of the sheer number of them. 
I can get any part that I want for the GTO though, I just may have to look a bit harder than you. :seeya:


----------

